# Honesty will screw you



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I learned a huge lesson yesterday. Talking to people at the boat launch to avoid hunting on top of each other is bad. I was asked by someone (name will remain untold) where about we were going so I informed this person and he told me where he was going. Two separate areas. Low and behold we got to the spot said individual is set up there. Hmmm, I can only assume these guys didn't do any homework and were at the launch trolling for information. It is all public ground therefore it is open to anyone and first come first serve, but don't lie. This person had way more motor than I did so he had no worries of me getting there before him so he had no business to ask other than to troll. Of course once I realized who it was I shouldn't have be surprised. I will use the "Don't ask Don't tell" method from here on out.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a 107 season.... The worst day is the opener... The best days are yet to come! Chalk it up as experience!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you told a complete stranger where you were hunting? I won't even tell loved ones where I hunt, even for safety reasons. The golden rule is secrecy. Especially with waterfowling. Heck, I even trade cars on the way to the marsh to lose people who are following me!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one reason to avoid the opening of the duck hunt. Go fishing or do something else and you will come out much calmer. After the opening weekend the hunting is usually a lot better and less crowded.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

This was only my second opener. The last one was 5-6yrs ago and I thought what the heck I give it a whirl.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Man I hate that, that happened to you guys. Better luck to you next weekend.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Calm down big guy you know the hunting gets better and it was a desperation spot anyway, we will get out away from the yahoos from now on.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We went out at 1:00 when the crowds were gone. We set up a good size spread, and had a tough day with only one flock of shovelers that dropped in. I never even pulled the trigger on the opener.:shock: Still had a good time.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

When asked similar questions I usually tell them a different area. I don't want them to even think about my area when their area goes to pot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry that happen to you man. But i would say his the person name so the rest of us dont give him info like that. better luck next time.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

If you wasn't such a super star duck hunter like the rest of us no one would want to steal your spot :grin:


----------

